# We moved uk to creuse, france...



## Shysmum (17 December 2017)

ABSOLUTELY love it out here. If I can help anyone out with horse or dog info, ask away. I might not know, but I'll try to find out. 

Best thing we ever did, allie x


----------



## millikins (17 December 2017)

Well congratulations in your new home  What made you move?


----------



## Shysmum (17 December 2017)

That's a question with a million answers !!

I needed to get off livery yards,  and have my own land and stables..... I needed better Mental Health Care.... we wanted to renovate.... lots of things. I've got all of that, but we've had to make a lot of sacrifices along the way. But who cares when your ponies live under the same roof &#129303;


----------



## Keith_Beef (18 December 2017)

Congratulations on the move.

There are some really nice places in the Creuse, especially the south, on the Plateau de Millevaches. Which bit are you in? 

When we lived in a small flat in a noisy and overcrowded bit of Paris, we used to spend as much time as possible at the small house our familay has in Jumilhac-le-Grand, in Dordogne (but only just) in the Parc National Régional Périgord-Limousin. There's some nice riding around there, too.

Now that we live in Maisons-Laffitte, in a house with a big garden in a rather wooded area and with stables at almost every street corner, we don't get acute attacks of urbophobia.


----------



## ozpoz (18 December 2017)

Nice to hear from you again!


----------



## Shysmum (18 December 2017)

Ozpoz, thankyou ! I'm having trouble working my way round the forum ! But I'll never forget the support that came from here when I was very I'll, both members and admin (I'm bipolar, now stable).


----------



## Shysmum (18 December 2017)

CREUSE is just AMAZING, I pinch myself every time I ride out. When I work out uploading photos, I've got some "between the ears" shots. Videos on my YOUTUBE thingy. 

We've got a motorhome now (spare house during renovations), and are hoping to see most of france. I'm a true Francofile now (sp?)


----------



## RichardRider (6 January 2018)

Sounds fantastic.  We live in Normandy but have something in old Bordeaux and love the southwest(but also Normandy.)  France is so beautiful it's really hard to choose.  You're in a very sought after area, that much I know.  Enjoy...rr


----------



## Yolande230 (6 January 2019)

RichardRider said:



			Sounds fantastic.  We live in Normandy but have something in old Bordeaux and love the southwest(but also Normandy.)  France is so beautiful it's really hard to choose.  You're in a very sought after area, that much I know.  Enjoy...rr
		
Click to expand...

Hi Richard Looking to move to France end of this year . Are there any regulations with regards to keeping a horse in France ? thank you


----------



## Amelia742 (5 July 2019)

Hi, 
Congratulations! 
It's very beautiful in creuse. it's not very populated so I imagine how quiet it is.


----------

